# HELP! 9 DPO Implantation Bleeding or AF a week early?



## MaeBump

Yesterday when I was 8 DPO I started 'spotting', but today I would say its too much to call it spotting - more of a light to medium bleed. It started off more pinkish yesterday but today it seems red. I am analysing it that much that I feel like I don't even remember what AF blood looks like but I think normally darker right?

I am not due for AF for another 7 days and my cycle is normally so regular so I am hoping this is Implantation Bleeding, but I am losing hope that this could be AF come early. Has anyone experienced this?

I did have the Implanon implant and got a period within 24 hours of having it removed, so my body adjusts well. I got a positive OPK on CD13 and BD at the right times. My temperature is still high and has not dropped - please check out my chart and let me know what you think - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34b950

Please has anyone had this bleeding and gone on to get a BFP? How long did you bleed for and when did you get your BFP following this? Thanks to anyone for taking the time to read this and good luck to you all xox


----------



## MaeBump

no one?!?


----------



## mrscupcake

Not sure, implantation bleeding is usually brownish as by the time is comes out your cervix it Is old. But don't lose hope until it's a normal heavy flow. Try doing a test in a couple of days xxx


----------



## mrscupcake

Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## Kat M

Hi,
I can feel the anticipation in your post - I really hope you do get your BFP this time! 
Trying to read the signs is so difficult because most early pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF due symptoms. However, a continued raised BB temperature can be an early pregnancy symptom - but this isn't a reliable sign. 
Fingers crossed for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping4Baby5

I myself am going through this. It is most definitely red and I started on the night of 6dpo. I am not bleeding constantly it on and off. It even went away on 8 dpo but then I have had a few drips of red blood here and there. Not to be gross but it also smelt like fresh blood really strong. I am not due AF until the 30th. I am not sure but I was wondering so I looked it up and found this What implantation bleeding looks like depends on how long it takes from the blood to travel to the outside of your body. The color of implantation bleeding can vary form bright red to brown implantation bleeding. Bright red implantation bleeding means that there is an active area of bleeding within the womb and blood is flowing from the site of implantation to the outside of your body very quickly. It may indicate that implantation has just occurred. So many there is hope. I will cross my fingers for you and I hope this helped....


----------



## TTC Again

Wondering how this turned out for you? I'm going through the exact same thing right now. Started seeing blood 8 DPO (yesterday). It's dark brown and thin blood (no clots) and only when I wipe, but it's more than just spotting. I O'd on CD12 and we BD'd like crazy around that time this cycle, so I'm PRAYING it's IB, but I have a bad feeilng it's a VERY early AF.


----------



## Ailish

I'm 13 DPO and had bad cramping last night and brown d/c today. I have long cycles but I think this is AF :( Keeping my fingers crossed that it could be implantation bleeding though...since this morning, no more blood. I did have a lot of CM though...is that normal with implantation bleeding?


----------



## Ailish

Nevermind....it was definitely AF :(


----------



## TTC Again

Sorry to hear that, Ailish. :(


----------



## liverpoolbaby

i had the same spotting symptoms last thursday browny d/c last 2days had mad cramps with it, im due on tomoro but dont feel any signs for it @ all!
i tested his morning but got a neg result but been told to test again next week as my hormone levels may be lower than other womens. there is still luck for u hun! :)


----------



## opera_lady24

I did a lot of research on this a while back. Implantation bleeding usually happens in the middle of your LP...too early for it to be AF (maybe about a week early). It can last anywhere from one wipe on the towel to three days and can vary in color from brown to red. The reason for the difference in colors is just how long it takes for the blood to travel out of your body. The redder it is the quicker it traveled or the fresher the blood. Your BBT will most definitely lower if it is your period, so the fact that they are still high and possibly climbing is a GREAT indication that it's implantation bleeding. Every woman is different, and I believe only about 10-20% of women even experience implantation bleeding at all. 

I really hope this is your :bfp: ! GL and FX'd that this is your month!!! :flower:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

opera_lady24 said:


> I did a lot of research on this a while back. Implantation bleeding usually happens in the middle of your LP...too early for it to be AF (maybe about a week early). It can last anywhere from one wipe on the towel to three days and can vary in color from brown to red. The reason for the difference in colors is just how long it takes for the blood to travel out of your body. The redder it is the quicker it traveled or the fresher the blood. Your BBT will most definitely lower if it is your period, so the fact that they are still high and possibly climbing is a GREAT indication that it's implantation bleeding. Every woman is different, and I believe only about 10-20% of women even experience implantation bleeding at all.
> 
> I really hope this is your :bfp: ! GL and FX'd that this is your month!!! :flower:

Todays the day im due! and no sign of the witch she normally likes to wake me up in the morning but definatly no sign of her coming either!
Keeping my legs toes fingers everything crossed! i hope this is me this month! i ordered stick tests yday off ebay should arrive weds or thursday cant wait to poas! lol 
it must have been IB last thursday it has to have been i hope so anyway trying not to get my hopes up, but every 1 keeps saying the chance is there until af shows up so hope there right!!
xx
How are you and your symptoms xx


----------



## swedishbird

I was due on on the 18-20 of July (not sure exactly my cycle, 28-30 days as it varies) and yesterday I started bleeding (the 14th of July) thought straight away it was implantation and was so happy. But then it got slightly heavier (like a medium period) with mild cramps (i usually get heavier cramps) and Im still bleeding today but not as heavy as I usually am. Did a hpt this morning which was negative. I wonder if this still could be implantation bleed or if I am indeed 5-6 days early?? Be and my bf had sex every day (sometimes twice a day) at time of ovulation and around. I fell pregnant straight away with my first two babies. Me and my bf just started ttc 2 months ago. Any advice????


----------



## liverpoolbaby

I thought this would be helpful :

*Q: When does implantation occur?*A: Implantation occurs 7-10 days after Ovulation. Theory/research has that the absolute best day for implantation is 8dpo. It can happen at 11 and 12 dpo as well, but along with the wait comes an increasing chance of miscarriage. You may have a little spotting along with implantation, faint twinges of pain, or scant spotting when you would have expected AF. Also, if you chart, you'll want to note that the implantation dip is a myth. Dips on your chart are generally caused by an increase in estrogen (as around O) or perhaps other factors, but are not proven to be tied to implantation. 

*Q: How early can I take a pregnancy test?*A: Since implantation usually occurs around day 8, a few days after that hcg may be detectable. If you are regular, the best thing to do is wait until the day after 'AF' (Aunt Flo, your period) is due. If your period is irregular, give it two weeks and a day after you had expected AF.

GL :dust:


----------



## ThirdxLucky

Hi girls - I had sore boobs 10 dpo so much so that I tested in the morning at 11 dpo - clearblue digital positive 1-2 weeks (that was last Friday). That night I started very light brown spotting but only when I wiped. It wasn't every day and gradually got lighter till yesterday it was almost all gone. Retested yesterday and now at 2-3 weeks so it's progressing :) 
I know it's scary, but just rest up (I rested all week as I lost 2 before this and really want this one to stick) - also read somewhere that drinking loads of water (2 litres a day) really helps. I don't know whether that is what caused the spotting to calm down or whether it would have stopped anyway - but no harm in trying hey?!
Fingers crossed for you :)
Xxx


----------



## morm91

When I got Prego in December of last year, about 10dpo i started bleeding.. now normally my period is 3-4 days of heavy and then 1 or 2 days of spotting.. All it was was 2-3 days of light and then a day of spotting..
So it depends what the norm is.. for you.
If you say ur pretty regular Id say theres a good chance its implantation bleeding. GL 
Sending lots of babydust ur way.


----------



## gemmy

I know this thread is old but it has given me a gimmer of hope. I am 10dpo and started to spot yesterday (just slight brown on tissue when wiped). There is more today, more of a build up of bits of brown. Just feel like it is AF early (as I would normally start with her spotting on 12 or 13 dpo...)

As this started yesterday (9dpo) I had hope it was IB but it has not stoped so now I'm just 4 days from AF I'm thinking this is AF. 

Oh I'm so confused, my head is back and forth :(


----------



## jaymarie1991

I just got my bfp I have a regular 27 cycle and I found blood on 7dpo after sex, it was brown, so when af didn't show up 10 days later I didn't even have to test, so if ur regular and u have bleeding over a week early it may be IB 

Good luck


----------



## gemmy

jaymarie1991 said:


> I just got my bfp I have a regular 27 cycle and I found blood on 7dpo after sex, it was brown, so when af didn't show up 10 days later I didn't even have to test, so if ur regular and u have bleeding over a week early it may be IB
> 
> Good luck

Congratulations to you! Have a wonderful pregnancy!

I hope I do have IB like you did, but yours was slightly earlier than mine. Did yours last more than a day?

Thanks x


----------



## jaymarie1991

Lol well no it didn't but then it was a bit assisted because it happened during sex I believe it was actually to come on the 8th cause it was the night of day 7 maybe if I didn't BD It would come later and for a longer time but mine was just a cleanup after BD by the time I woke up there was no more


----------



## gemmy

jaymarie1991 said:


> Lol well no it didn't but then it was a bit assisted because it happened during sex I believe it was actually to come on the 8th cause it was the night of day 7 maybe if I didn't BD It would come later and for a longer time but mine was just a cleanup after BD by the time I woke up there was no more

Ahh well nothing on the tissue now so I really hope it is over....


----------



## Nettamommyof2

HELLO LADIES

CONGRATS TO ALL NEW BFP AND BABIES.

Same here AF wasn't due until 18-19th. My temp dropped from .98.2 to 97.7 yesterday. I wiped and it was pink discharge with very creamy cm. I ovulated cd 18 and we bd everyday sometime twice. I didn't even know I had ovulated until FF gave me ch on dpo 1. Good thing we caught it even tho we didnt know. Well later that afternoon spotting stopped. Then came back EW stingy with brown red blood. The a lot more EW WITH deep red... I was dpo 7 yesterday. This morning pad has blood on it as if regular AF is her with cramping and flashes. But I had a temp.spike of 98.2.... I'm confused because I don't have short lp and never bled early af is between 35-42 days. Last time this has happened was with my daughter I bled 1/6/07 and bled again 1/10/07 for two days and need a pad.


----------



## gemmy

Nettamommyof2 said:


> HELLO LADIES
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL NEW BFP AND BABIES.
> 
> Same here AF wasn't due until 18-19th. My temp dropped from .98.2 to 97.7 yesterday. I wiped and it was pink discharge with very creamy cm. I ovulated cd 18 and we bd everyday sometime twice. I didn't even know I had ovulated until FF gave me ch on dpo 1. Good thing we caught it even tho we didnt know. Well later that afternoon spotting stopped. Then came back EW stingy with brown red blood. The a lot more EW WITH deep red... I was dpo 7 yesterday. This morning pad has blood on it as if regular AF is her with cramping and flashes. But I had a temp.spike of 98.2.... I'm confused because I don't have short lp and never bled early af is between 35-42 days. Last time this has happened was with my daughter I bled 1/6/07 and bled again 1/10/07 for two days and need a pad.

Good luck to you! See it sounds more promising reading your story but maybe because you are only 8dpo today... a long while until AF due. So you say you had this when pregnant with your daughter?


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Gemmy I wish it felt that way to me too! :(

Yes with my daughter I had my first af and then bled again maybe a week later. I had cramps and was wearing a pad for two days. I found out a few weeks later i was actually pregnant. With my with my son the samething happened to I bled twice...regular AF and then about a week later another it was 1.5 day of bleeding. Few weeks later I had a positive test. With my other three pgs it was mused AF when I had positive test.

I just don't know what's going on... I shouldn't have had a spike after my dip with AF..I'm having sxs I only have when pg...ive never had these things happen before AF. My temos never indicated a arriving AF. Never did ny usual symptoms...


----------



## linz143

OMG GEMMY! Look at your chart you crazy woman! A dip on 7 dpo? Temp increases every day after that? Poss IB on 9 dpo? Girl, I am getting excited for you! Stay positive!


----------



## jaymarie1991

gemmy said:


> jaymarie1991 said:
> 
> 
> Lol well no it didn't but then it was a bit assisted because it happened during sex I believe it was actually to come on the 8th cause it was the night of day 7 maybe if I didn't BD It would come later and for a longer time but mine was just a cleanup after BD by the time I woke up there was no more
> 
> Ahh well nothing on the tissue now so I really hope it is over....Click to expand...

that sounds positive to me!!!!! if af doesn't come then its definitely a bfp i also noticed that instead of watery cm right before af, my cm was white and thick so good luck


----------



## cass86

Hi Girls,

i think i am having IB... I didn't have it with my last pregnancy. I am still 8days from af. I have also got a slight period like pains for the past hour or so. The bleeding is only brown and only when i wipe??? So confused and anxious. It is way to early for period though.

:spermy::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hvk

Im glad i found this thread :) on wednesday i had a red bloody mucos in the morning 4 days from af then it completely stopped turned to white d/c and today im brown spotting. Im so anxious :/


----------



## gemmy

linz143 said:


> OMG GEMMY! Look at your chart you crazy woman! A dip on 7 dpo? Temp increases every day after that? Poss IB on 9 dpo? Girl, I am getting excited for you! Stay positive!

Thanks Linz but I really don't trust my thermometer, I will get a proper one if af comes. Just been sticking an in ear one in my ear when I wake to get into it. Plus temp was lower this morning.

It all looks good on paper but we will see! Another BFN today - am 11dpo and still have like brown dregs of stuff when I wipe. Just makes me think AF. But I am half and half thinking maybe...maybe not!


----------



## gemmy

Good luck cass and hvk - hope we are all having IB and we get our bfp's!! Keep updating!!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Fx ladies! I'm bleeding but temps still high..no clotting...I normally always have a lot of clotting. But maybe this new cycle it'll happen


----------



## gemmy

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Fx ladies! I'm bleeding but temps still high..no clotting...I normally always have a lot of clotting. But maybe this new cycle it'll happen

:dust: for you. I have a bad feeling that my turning into AF :(


----------



## Nettamommyof2

I think it is alreAdy. I'm okay with it just needed to be sure. Just seeing the slight happiness on hubby face was priceless. This morning it kinda went away..


----------



## Kare2012

I'm really glad I found this post on spotting. I am about a week past ovulation and have light brown spotting yesterday and now today. I should not get my AF till tuesday or wednesday of next week....so is it early period coming or IB? Im so confused but don't want to test to early just to get a BFN! Wishing you all BFP who don't know yet :)


----------



## gemmy

Kare2012 said:


> I'm really glad I found this post on spotting. I am about a week past ovulation and have light brown spotting yesterday and now today. I should not get my AF till tuesday or wednesday of next week....so is it early period coming or IB? Im so confused but don't want to test to early just to get a BFN! Wishing you all BFP who don't know yet :)

It is so confusing isn't it. My spotting started on wednesday just gone - only 9dpo. Still going on now at 11dpo and I wasn't expecting her until Monday. I really had hoped it was IB but feel very sure that AF will kick in tomorrow. I hope that is not the case for you, good luck!


----------



## smallbluestar

Can I join this thread! On Clomid with irregular periods so no idea when I ovulated, but reckon it was on the weekend, so am prob 6dpo

Today have had some dark brown discharge, it's stringy, def more discharge than blood - and i'm optimistic but know i shouldn't be - still have at least a week to test I reckon! But I can't help it...

Has anyone reading this had a similar experience and then got a bfp??


----------



## sarahuk

Can I sneak in? :)

Im 9dpo today...had sore nips from 5dpo (only normally get it for a few days after ov).

I normally get two days of af pains to warn me im heading for the witch, but had a surprise today when I went to the bathroom and am spotting red blood. Only when I wipe and not enough to wear a pad or anything at this point.


----------



## BabyTkamp

I am currently 10 or 11 dpo and have had so many symptoms of being preg! Trying not to get my hopes up but this ttw is killing me! I know my body really well and have a very regular cycle.

Symptoms:

6 dpo: 
super constipated (TMI)
headaches throughout the entire day
some nausea
start of tender breasts
feeling like a cold coming on...out of no where

7 dpo: 
very gassy 
stuffed up nose
sore throat


8 dpo:
super dizzy
some cramping
exhausted but yet sleeplessness
tummy ache

9 dpo: 
most of the same symptoms but then when I pushed to go potty (TMI) I had bright red, almost orange looking blood! Never in my life have I had that! I usually get like pink or light brown spotting a couple days before my period but never any blood like this. I would be perfect timing for implantation bleeding but I'm not sure? 

I had a BFN this morning but still have a sore throat and upset tummy. I am due for AF on Jan. 16 or 17th.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## gemmy

welcome to the thread girls. i hope yours does not turn into af. mine has and gutted. feel really sick today it is full force.

hope you get bfp's because there are many success stories with spotting at this point! keep positive! good luck to everyone still in the game !


----------



## BabyTkamp

Thank you! Next month Gemmy!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Gemmy :( isn't weird that with having upset belly and all you still feel like you maybe? As I said before with two of my pregnancies I had two periods... And after the second "AF" I found out weeks later I was pg. So I know for a fact for me it has happened. I'm on another thread on here and a woman said it happened with her. Plus my chart had big similarities to hers. 

So maybe Gemmy we are not out fully. I would like to.pray and hope we aren't lol.

This AF hasn't had any clotting just blood. It's not heavy and very different. I never from what I have in my records had a short lp. I'm still experiencing nausea, severe hunger, puking, smell sensitivity, headaches, bitchy, no sex drive, and heavy boobs. Every sxs I need is somwthing I don't get with AF. I'm the total.opposite...and sex drive is always high especially with AF..

No cramping and another tmi the blood doesn't have that AF smell at all.


----------



## gemmy

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Gemmy :( isn't weird that with having upset belly and all you still feel like you maybe? As I said before with two of my pregnancies I had two periods... And after the second "AF" I found out weeks later I was pg. So I know for a fact for me it has happened. I'm on another thread on here and a woman said it happened with her. Plus my chart had big similarities to hers.
> 
> So maybe Gemmy we are not out fully. I would like to.pray and hope we aren't lol.
> 
> This AF hasn't had any clotting just blood. It's not heavy and very different. I never from what I have in my records had a short lp. I'm still experiencing nausea, severe hunger, puking, smell sensitivity, headaches, bitchy, no sex drive, and heavy boobs. Every sxs I need is somwthing I don't get with AF. I'm the total.opposite...and sex drive is always high especially with AF..
> 
> No cramping and another tmi the blood doesn't have that AF smell at all.

I know it is strange. I do think that if I wasn't bleeding I would think I was pregnant as I have been feeling so sick today but not like I'm going to throw up. And my head is all swimmy and keep getting dizzy and lightheaded. My period has been heavy this morning though, I went through 3 tampons. Usually I start much lighter. I feel pretty down in dumps, headaches too and smell sensitive too.

When you had the two periods during pregnancy did you test at all inbetween? I did test yesterday and it was negative. Also were those periods timed at when you would have expected them and were they different?


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Maybe we had a chemical pregnancy? I'm guessing because my temps are still high...

My first "AF" was due on time maybe a day early or day late. But they were on clock work between every 28-30 days for my son. The second AF I didn't expect that and that was the first time that saw written down that I bled twice. I was 19 yrs old and alwwys writing down my AF and when my now husband and I made love. So the second time I bled the blood was spotty and then bright red and the third day it was brownish red. Then a few weeks later 04/13/99 I found out I was pg..I think I said that second AF was 3-12-99.


Same with my daughter I had AF on 1/6/07 and again 1/12...cycle now ranged from 28-35 days. But AF dates were the same with sons 8 yrs later lol! That second "AF" lasted 3 days I bled cramps badly, it was medium to heavy flow no clots, I was bitchy, moody, smell sensitivity, and all(same as I am now). I found out I was pg with her late Feb or march I can't remember..but I didn't have a AF in feb. I know by Feb 5 I was puking and had every single sxs in the book. I was maybe 5-8 weeks when I found out with her.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

And I did with my son test because our condom broke and again I was 19 yrs old. I was getting ready for college...and didn't need that right at the time lol! With daughter no I didn't test because I had what I like to call infertility post traumatic distress disorder....I had a fear poas, seeing negative signs, depressed, denial, and all. My husband and son kept saying I was but I was intotal denial. 

Hell when the ER Doctor came back and said I was I looked at him like oh well...cause I thought he said no. But long story short he should me the results and went for us...there she was


----------



## gemmy

wow nettamommy does make you wonder doesn't it? Thanks for sharing your stories. I didn't bleed at all with my first pregnancy - no IB - nothing. But I have read where women have that with one child but not the other. Sound like you are quite prone to it. I am unlikely to take another test though. I did 3 already. I am still bleeding heavy but not feeling well in general. GL to you, keep updating - :dust:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Thanks gemmy! Same to you hun


----------



## NennaKay

I am on the pill, Ortho Tri Cyclen Lo, but we don't use any other form of BC. We BDed on January 10th, which would have been day 15 of my 28 cycle. AF usually visits on Wednesday or Thursday, which would be the 18th or the 19th of January. :witch:

My question is: For the last two days (14th and 15th), when I wipe I am getting light brown or streaky red discharge. None whatsoever unless I am wiping... Is it possible that I am experiencing implantation bleeding or are the dates totally off? :shrug:

Thanks so much! :thumbup:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Can it be breakthrough with you being on bcp?


----------



## NennaKay

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Can it be breakthrough with you being on bcp?

I've never had breakthrough before and my period isn't due for 3-4 days. I just don't want to continue the BCP if there is a chance I could harm a potential baby... We were going to wait a while longer, but if it happens, it happens. :winkwink:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

I would to just incase. Im taking vitex while was taking it but I stopped just incase I am as well too!


----------



## BabyTkamp

:witch: arrived yesterday...boo : (


----------



## Nettamommyof2

:( 

Well guessing it was AF early! Tested bfn yesterday.


----------



## gemmy

Nettamommyof2 said:


> :(
> 
> Well guessing it was AF early! Tested bfn yesterday.

Shame :( Next month :dust:


----------



## eebee

I hope noone minds me dragging up this thread but I'm looking for some reassurances.

I'm on my first Clomid cycle and I definitely ovulated on CD14 - confirmed with day 21 blood test. I'm now 9dpo (cd23). I temp and it was 0.1 degree C higher than yesterday but this evening I've started having bright red bleeding. It's quite watery with very tiny bits of "lump" and I don't have any cramps or anything. My boobs are sore and I've had a sore throat since Saturday and felt a bit nasally stuffed up today and yesterday. 

I'm trying really hard not to go off my head here either thinking it's just pre-af spotting or possible IB...hopefully my temp stays up or goes up higher tomorrow...


----------



## ckmijnals

I had a bright red spot of blood on my undies at 6 dpo at 8 pm (day before yesterday). I almost missed it. I was putting shower gel on my undies to wash them. There it was: bright red, size of a quarter. Now I'm 8 dpo and going crazy...no other symptoms, except at 5 dpo I had cramping for most of the day. I feel a tinge of booby tenderness coming on, so I'm thinking that may set in tonight. Usually sets in at 7 dpo. But my O day could be off, who knows...So, I'm stuck in 2ww hell cause I'm afraid to test. I'll test within 6 days though. I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## KoiKoi

I hate to bring this up but this is my story since yesterday this morning i thought for sure af was coming but the bleeding has gone poof already


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hello ladies


----------



## gemmy

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Hello ladies

hello how are you doing? this is an old thread! :)


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Hi Ladies! interesting to read through the stories and see the outcomes for you all. I'm having this issue now, also...but losing hope for it being IB and think it more likely to be coming off b/c related!! Came off b/c 2nd December, had normal period 4th December (also, am on the mini pill and have normal regular periods whilst on it anyway!) -lasted 6 days or so, normal for me. Wasn't using OPKs or charting but basically BDd all through the middle of cycle:blush: but then...began some kind of bleed on CD 19..so too early. Odd bleeding, short (2 days) ,scanty, and very brown. Only a very small amount of bright red at the end, not enough to actually arrive on the pad..! No AF symptoms either..just nothing. Now, on CD 23 and testing like crazy, but as of yet- nothing. Only a darkening OPK (still not very dark) not even a smudge on HPT. still too early, possibly...??


----------

